# wow.buffed.de Phlishingseite?



## Xaner (4. Januar 2010)

*wow.buffed.de* eine Phlishingseite ?

Oder gehört es zu www.buffed.de da für diese Seite eine Betrugsverdachtswarnung herausgegebn wurde.
Bitte um Aufklärung!


----------



## Arosk (4. Januar 2010)

Jedes Forum ist eine potenzielle Gefahr für User.


----------



## Schlamm (4. Januar 2010)

Das "wow" steht für world of warcraft und ist bloss Buffed, nur auf WoW bezogen

Sonst müsste man immer von buffed.de auf die wow seite wehcseln. Mit wow.buffed.de kommt man direkt dahin.


----------



## Gorb001 (4. Januar 2010)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Das "wow" steht für world of warcraft und ist bloss Buffed, nur auf WoW bezogen
> 
> Sonst müsste man immer von buffed.de auf die wow seite wehcseln. Mit wow.buffed.de kommt man direkt dahin.




So isses.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (4. Januar 2010)

Ich kann dem nicht ganz zustimmen. Auch Opera quängelt, dass die Seite wow.buffed potentiell gefährlich ist. Wer auf die WoW Rubrik hier im Forum kommen möchte, sollte "www.buffed.de/wow" benutzen.


----------



## Shadria (4. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich als Adresse _wow.buffed.de_ eingebe, werde ich automatisch an _buffed.de/wow_ weitergeleitet...

Anmerkung: ich nutze Firefox


----------



## Xaner (4. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Auch Opera quängelt, dass die Seite wow.buffed potentiell gefährlich ist.



Was steckt dahinter und wie gefährlich ist wow.buffed.de wirklich einzuschätzen?


----------



## Rethelion (4. Januar 2010)

Handelt sich wahrscheinlich um einen Fehlalarm; ich denke mal jeder der die Warnung bekommt benutzt auch Opera,oder?

wow.buffed.de gehört ganz normal zur Buffed.de-Website: http://www.dnstools.com/?count=1&looku...e&submit=Go!

http://www.mywot.com/de/scorecard/wow.buffed.de
http://www.siteadvisor.com/sites/wow.buffed.de


----------



## Noxiel (4. Januar 2010)

Das heißt in erster Linie, dass die Seite bei Opera in der Blacklist steht. Nach einem tracert sehe ich aber, dass www.buffed.de und wow.buffed.de die selbe IP haben. 62.146.108.150

Ich kann jetzt nur vermuten, dass das ein Fehler und die Seite korrekt weiterleitet ohne Phishing Gefahr


Edit: Die Weiterleitung funktioniert korrekt und Kaspersky hat keine Gefahrenmeldung herausgegeben.


----------



## Widock (4. Januar 2010)

Was haben die Illuminaten damit zu tun?
Bald kommt wieder jemand der uns erzählen möchte, ein Script auf Buffed zeigt ihm eine Virenmeldung.


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Januar 2010)

Was ist Phlishing?


----------



## Elkera (8. Januar 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das heißt in erster Linie, dass die Seite bei Opera in der Blacklist steht. Nach einem tracert sehe ich aber, dass www.buffed.de und wow.buffed.de die selbe IP haben. 62.146.108.150
> 
> Ich kann jetzt nur vermuten, dass das ein Fehler und die Seite korrekt weiterleitet ohne Phishing Gefahr
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Was ist an dem Gerücht dass es ein Werbebanner sein soll, dass die Warnung auslöst.

verunsicherte Grüße


----------



## Asayur (22. Januar 2010)

Hab grad was bei meinem Virendurchlauf von Kaspersky gefunden und zwar im Virenabteil erscheint diese Meldung als "Geblockt": Virus HEUR:Trjoan.Script.Iframer        http://wow.buffed.de/fileadmin       buffed-small.js

also wird es vermutlich ein Banner sein, wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass es aktuell nicht mehr geblockt wird von Opera 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



vllt hilft es ja.



Greetz Asa


----------



## Vadarassar (22. Januar 2010)

http://hautesecure.com/opera_siteinfo.aspx?i=http://wow.buffed.de/




die Adresse von buffed.de ist von TRUSTe als "harmful" eingestuft.

ich denke da SOLLTE man mal nachsehen, gelle?


----------



## Wahooka (25. Januar 2010)

Oder einfach mal einen funktionierenden Browser verwenden. Opera ist nach jedem Update eine Fehlermeldungproduziermaschiene ... beim nächsten Update wird der alte Fehler behoben und 2 neue kommen dazu. 

Erinnert mich an etwas, aber das gehört hier ja nicht rein ;o)

Wenn eine Seite als Betrugsversuch angezeigt wird hat man auch die Möglichkeit, die Seite als nicht-gefährlich einzustufen. Solange ihr buffed.de seht - ohne Änderungen ist es auch buffed.de, die Adresszeile lässt sich (noch) nicht Manipulieren


----------



## Vadarassar (27. Januar 2010)

hrm, ich könnte ja jetzt so fies sein und sagen, dass der größte Fehler meistens 40 Zentimeter vom Bildschirm entfernt sitzt, aber lassen wir das mal...

im Büro nutz ich Firefox, daheim und auf meinem privaten Notebook dagegen Opera.
Grund: Opera ist DEUTLICH performanter als Firefox, ist schlanker, übersichtlicher und bringt Funktionen mit, die man im Firefox nichtmal für nette Worte bekommt.

Warum du jetzt allerdings einem BROWSER die Schuld dafür gibst, dass eine SICHERHEITSSPEZIALISTEN-Webseite besagten Link als potentielle Phishing-Seite einstuft, will sich mir nicht wirklich erschließen. Ist es vielleicht der heimliche Neid auf die Leistung eines Konkurrenten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

